# Have you seen these? Chubby Girls Cuddle Better



## ekmanifest (Nov 10, 2011)

Thought they were super cute so am sharing - http://fab.com/sale/1820/


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 10, 2011)

Unfortunately the link doesn't go anywhere. Could you perhaps grab a screen cap of the item and post it? Sounds like it's something cute, though.


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry about that - here you go. 

View attachment Capture.JPG


----------



## penguin (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't know if these were the shirts you're talking about, but dpcted have a range of shirts about chubby girls and guys.


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 10, 2011)

Ha. Reminds me that I just recently, buried deep in a closet, found a box of new Dimensions T-shirts with "I am a lady of Dimensions" and "I love a lady of Dimensions" on them. We had those made in a very wide range of sizes, and I think I need to catalog them in case someone is interested in them.


----------



## Dolce (Nov 10, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> Ha. Reminds me that I just recently, buried deep in a closet, found a box of new Dimensions T-shirts with "I am a lady of Dimensions" and "I love a lady of Dimensions" on them. We had those made in a very wide range of sizes, and I think I need to catalog them in case someone is interested in them.



I would love one of those shirts!


----------



## one2one (Nov 10, 2011)

Dolce said:


> I would love one of those shirts!



So would I!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 11, 2011)

penguin said:


> I don't know if these were the shirts you're talking about, but dpcted have a range of shirts about chubby girls and guys.



I would be down for one of these if they didn't cost $20.


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 14, 2011)

Dolce said:


> I would love one of those shirts!



I'll inventory them as soon as I can, and then probably put them in the Dimensions Marketplace.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 14, 2011)

I love the t-shirts from the OP, as well as the idea of yours, Conrad  I think I could talk someone into getting me one for a special occasion, lol.


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Nov 16, 2011)

I must own this.


----------



## lostjacket (Nov 16, 2011)

Purchased that. Eagerly awaiting. Can't wait to wear in public.


----------



## OCCS (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice shirt huh?


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Nov 17, 2011)

lostjacket said:


> Purchased that. Eagerly awaiting. Can't wait to wear in public.



You must post pictures of that and share the win.


----------

